# small semi aquatic lizard



## daiwatkins89 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm currently building a small paludarium in an exo terra for a baby water dragon. I know that I won't be able to house the water dragon in there for long and is only temporary til I build a 6x 4 but was wondering when he moves out are there any smaller species that will be ok in that environment. It's a 60 x 60 x 45


----------



## daiwatkins89 (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't know if there available in the uk but an Eastern Water Skink would be a possible choice (_Eulamprus quoyii_)


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hmmm tough question. the only "lizard type" animals that i know would the amphibion side, which would be the newts and salamanders. try research online and in books mate you may find the answers there


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

how big the water part of the 60x60x45


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Not really aquatic but a community of green anoles always look great in a semi aquatic setup


----------



## daiwatkins89 (Jul 15, 2012)

It's roughly 50/50 water and land


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

daiwatkins89 said:


> It's roughly 50/50 water and land


was go to say look at red eyed croc skink but think that mite be to much water am doing a build for a pair now whith a small pond for then


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

with alot of lizards the only thing aprt from decoration and ponds etc with water is the water dish/bowl. perhaps use the water dish and work around an idea for that that allows you to then make the vivarium look half land half water. but a semi aquatic animal would be great, the wee lizard paddling away like it was at blackpool.... hahaha im rambling on here sorry


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Big McCann said:


> with alot of lizards the only thing aprt from decoration and ponds etc with water is the water dish/bowl. perhaps use the water dish and work around an idea for that that allows you to then make the vivarium look half land half water. but a semi aquatic animal would be great, the wee lizard paddling away like it was at blackpool.... hahaha im rambling on here sorry


have a look on youyube at red eyed croc skink there like to spend time in the water but think 50% water in a viv whith a floor size of 60x45 well not give then the land there need whats bad as there are cool litte skinks


----------

